

Social Shopping - yibinwang
http://www.adweek.com/news/advertising-branding/can-social-shopping-finally-take-136611

======
yibinwang
How do you guys think about social commerce? There are several startups trying
in this field. I personally think it would be something substantial but people
just haven't found the right model and catalyst yet. Some of them seem good
but they are just like small experiments not something substantial (like
gangaroo.com and stucck.com, they are just some small tweaks from traditional
reviews that every online shopping site has, and also what would the
monetizing strategy be for these site?).

